
Charts and Graphs Plotting with JQuery plugins  - iamelgringo
http://www.84bytes.com/2008/09/21/charts-and-graphs-plotting-with-jquery-plugins/
======
KevinMS
Anybody notice the trend of JQuery having "cooler" plugins then prototype.js?
Or do they just get more attention?

